# holopaw ride



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/media/set/?set=a.1733495664981.2085666.1466234638 dont know how to post the pics that they are big so here the link lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

no go on the link if you can delete the previouse post ima try to work on the link problem and learn how to post the bigger pics with out link


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

more


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

That loox like fun!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Looks good! When did you break?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

like a good 3 hours into the ride and thats that we where at camp and it was flat land.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

If you need me to weld it let me know...


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Chris, what did you break and will you have it ready for RYC??


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

he aint going to ryc, he said it is just same ol events everytime lol.....must not ride with us......lol but he broke a weld or something on one of the arms....twisted customs ftw..im just messin with ya chris but i cant get over all these twisted lifts


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

twisted customs ftw. hope I don't break lol...I got extra cups...and anything else i'll just weld. And I have a full extra gorilla


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

You bringing the welder with ya this weekend?? I'm sure someone might need it, LOL.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Man it must have been Africa hot this weekend. We were in Orlando. Summer is here.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

dion, i broke the a arm where the ball joint goes in, mark is gonna fix for free bike did good until that so im liking the lift i just dont understand how that broke, i do gotta admit the welds are ugly on the lift and on the a arm i broke had a lot of holes in the welds. but lift rides really smooth i just wanna go higher now lol ricky next time its your to weld so i dont have to wait, wanted mark to fix it so he can see what broke. brandon ive ridden with you guys, but to me its the same ol thing lol even when i go fishing and ill take fishing over riding any weekend, only deep sea fishing, but its the same ol thing to me also lol thats just me man. will be at the new park for next event to check it out.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

primetime1267 said:


> You bringing the welder with ya this weekend?? I'm sure someone might need it, LOL.


I could...I don't have a big enough gen anymore tho...need 220


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*not my vid but holowpaw*


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

dam that sucks about the lift, i wasnt to fond of the welds when i seen them , hope it all works out for ya


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

backwoodsboy70 said:


> dam that sucks about the lift, i wasnt to fond of the welds when i seen them , hope it all works out for ya


 
welds suck, but lift is awesome for the riding i do,


----------

